# [OT] La RAI pretende il pagamento della tassa sul PC

## comio

(era "Due Risate con RAI")

Questa la mando lunedì per raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno:

```

   Ing. Luigi Mantellini

   via XXXXX

   XXXXX Torino

Alla cortese attenzione di:

Agenzia delle Entrate - Ufficio Torino 1

S.A.T. Sportello Abbonamenti TV

Casella postale 22

10121 - Torino

Oggetto: Rifiuto Pagamento Abbonamento Canone RAI per non possesso apparecchio di ricezione televisiva.

Spettabile Società RAI,

In data 22/06/2006 alle ore 12.12 un Vostro rappresentante dellufficio Abbonamenti si è presentato presso la mia residenza (Via XXXXXXXX, Torino) rilasciando indebitamente alla mia coinquilina (Sig.ra XXXXXXX XXXX) un modulo precompilato di pagamento del Canone Rai per la detenzione di un apparecchio TV.

Il suddetto Vostro rappresentante ha consegnato un modulo precompilato di pagamento:

1.non facendosi identificare chiaramente e non rilasciando alcun documento controfirmato che ne accertasse la sua identità e la visita presso la mia abitazione (che è comunque condivisa con altri coinquilini non appartenenti al mio nucleo famigliare e di cui non rispondo);

2.assumendo erroneamente il possesso da parte mia di un dispositivo TV in quanto residente (per motivi di lavoro) nella Città di Torino;

3.non accertando realmente la presenza (o, più esattamente, la non presenza) nell'appartamento di un dispositivo TV;

4.non contattando il diretto interessato (comunque fuori per motivi di lavoro), ma limitandosi a consegnare un modulo precompilato alla Sig.ra XXXXXXXXX XXXX che non ha nessun titolo per rappresentarmi e che ha comunque dichiarato il non possesso di un apparecchio TV da parte mia.

Per tali ragioni rimango perplesso per il modo di agire non molto serio dei Vostri rappresentanti e dell'Azienda RAI. Non credo che sia accettabile la presunzione con cui l'Azienda RAI assuma il possesso di dispositivi TV da parte di cittadini per il sol motivo di essere residenti in una città. 

Inoltre, Io, Luigi Mantellini, nato a XXXXXXX il XX/XX/XXXX e residente in Torino alla via XXXXXXX XX, dichiaro con la presente di non possedere alcun apparecchio TV e per tale motivo di non voler pagare il bollettino indebitamente consegnato dal Vostro rappresentate.

Rimango a vostra disposizione per ogni ulteriore chiarimento.

   Distinti Saluti

   Luigi Mantellini

Torino, lì 23/06/2006

```

Sono veramente incazzato... farsi un giro per casa e vedere se ci sono TV?

L'unica cosa che salvo di Rai sono le teche e quark, ma non vedo perché dovrei pagare la tassa di possesso... se non ho il possesso!!!

Ero tentato di scrivere che al TG preferisco repubblica.it, che alle quattro anatre che ballano e fan vedere le tette preferisco uscire... ma non mi sembrava la sede.

scsate l'ot.

----------

## codadilupo

purtroppo temo che il problema non sia se hai un televisore, ma se hai una linea dati per l'accesso ad internet.

Coda

----------

## comio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> purtroppo temo che il problema non sia se hai un televisore, ma se hai una linea dati per l'accesso ad internet.
> 
> Coda

 

No. Il foglio trovato a casa parla di "... detenzione del TV in suo possesso...".

Non ho abbonamenti di rete a casa.

luigi

----------

## Danilo

Una brutta notizia per te: se hai un computer o un cellulare con video devi pagare.

La legge parla grosso modo di "possesso di un apparecchio atto a ricevere segnali televisivi".

Aduc (associazione consumatori) ne da una interpretazione estensiva e per me anche plausibile:

1) possesso di un televisore anche rotto (un giorno potresti anche ripararlo),

2) possesso di un monitor anche rotto: ci puoi attaccare una scheda.

3) il cellulare con lo schermo anche spaccato , idem

A parte questo le lettere, dal "leggerissimo sapore minatorio seNonPaghiTiFaccioUnm***oTanto", che mandano sono da intendersi come non ricevute se NON SPEDITE PER RACCOMANDATA, di fatto "nulla ricevesti".

IMHO la interpretazione che da aduc e' corretta: si dice atto a ... e non idoneo ora e senza interventi di riparazione.

La norma nacque apposta per stoppare i casi di cause civili da parte di privati che dichiarando di non vedere la rai non volevano pagare il canone.

Le prime cause furono vinte ed allora si penso' di trasformare il  canone in tassa di possesso: la tassa non e' contestabile.

Anche se ti sembra strano e' cosi': siamo in Italia.

Gli incaricati rai NON possono entrare in casa tua se non accompagnati dalla forza pubblica munita di regolare mandato di perquisizione.

Voglio vedere quale e' quel giudice che firma un tale mandato: per non pagare 100 euro ti tratta come un delinquente.

Finche' ti mandano lettere semplici falle passare direttamente al secchio...

----------

## comio

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Finche' ti mandano lettere semplici falle passare direttamente al secchio...

 

Si è presentato un omino che ha lasciato un bollettino prepagato con codice fiscale mio e tutto il resto. Io non c'ero (volentieri gli avrei fatto fare un tour per casa...), la mia coinquilina ha preso sto modulo ma non ha firmato ricevimento o cosa.

io la lettera gliela mando... magari aggiungo un invito a farsi un giro da me.

ciao

luigi

----------

## gutter

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *
> 
> 

 

Interessante.

----------

## =DvD=

Anche io non ho la tv in casa a pisa (dove vivo da studente), e' da un bel po' che mi ha stufato.

Spero che arrivino anche da noi =D

----------

## Cazzantonio

bah che ora bisogni pagare pure per avere un pc....

no decisamente non mi sembra che il pc sia atto a ricevere una trasmissione televisiva.... fosse anche per la sola ragione che se pure la trasmissione passasse attraverso internet non si chiamerebbe più "televisiva"...

----------

## cloc3

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aduc (associazione consumatori) ne da una interpretazione estensiva e per me anche plausibile:
> 
> 1) possesso di un televisore anche rotto (un giorno potresti anche ripararlo),
> ...

 

Basito.

Anche io ho un problema analogo.

Questa posizione di Aduc mi sta un po' ... e non la condivido affatto.

Se il monitor è rotto non è atto a ricevere segnali televisivi. Quando ci attaccherò una scheda (opportuna) pagherò il canone.

La mia connessione internet è realizzata tecnicamente per uno scopo completamente diverso, dunque non è adatta a ricevere segnali televisivi. Secondo me anche a livello hardware, ma a livello software non vi è dubbio.

In più, mi fa rabbia l'uso impropio dei miei dati personali. La RAI gestisce un servizio pubblico, ma non è un ente di diritto pubblico, come ad esempio il Comune o la provincia. Di conseguenza, deve utilizzare i dati personali dei cittadini in un modo diverso da quello che fa costantemente.

Nel momento in cui un cittadino non possiede un apparecchio televisivo, viene a cadere qualunque rapporto contrattuale con la RAI e qualunque diritto da parte di questa di trattenere dati personali senza violare le vigenti norme sulla privacy.

... secondo me, Luigi, sei troppo buono, rimanendo a disposizione per qualunque genere di chiarimento.

In ogni caso, mi informerò meglio e proverò a consultare altre associazioni di Consumatori.

----------

## federico

Mi pare un po' strano..Se uno ha un televisore paga la tassa sulla televisione, ma se uno ha un cellulare che la televisione non la puo' vedere, se uno ha un pc senza scheda tv, che cavolo di televisione puo' guardare?

----------

## federico

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Voglio vedere quale e' quel giudice che firma un tale mandato: per non pagare 100 euro ti tratta come un delinquente.

 

Siamo in italia?  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

il canone RAI non è qualcosa che paghi perché vedi la TV. è una tassa governativa. punto e basta

mi ero informato anche io, tempo fa, e non c'è niente da fare. anche se non hai la TV la devi pagare

----------

## comio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> il canone RAI non è qualcosa che paghi perché vedi la TV. è una tassa governativa. punto e basta
> 
> mi ero informato anche io, tempo fa, e non c'è niente da fare. anche se non hai la TV la devi pagare

 

No. Solo se si possiede un dispostivo TV (definizione molto ampia al dire il vero). Questa ipotesi viene meno, dato che a casa mia non ho dispoitivi TV (ci vivo 2 giorni scarsi a settimana, quindi è praticamente vuota).

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Quote:*   

> Se il monitor è rotto non è atto a ricevere segnali televisivi. Quando ci attaccherò una scheda (opportuna) pagherò il canone. 

 

Senza contare che anche una presa della correte è atta a ricevere trasmissioni televisive se ci attacchi una telvisione...   :Smile: 

----------

## zolar czakl

Toccando l'antenna di una TV portatile vedo meglio RAI1.

In quanto antenna rientro nella categoria "apparecchio atto a ricevere segnali televisivi"?

In pratica resta il suicidio...

...scusate. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrfree

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> il canone RAI non è qualcosa che paghi perché vedi la TV. è una tassa governativa. punto e basta
> 
> mi ero informato anche io, tempo fa, e non c'è niente da fare. anche se non hai la TV la devi pagare

 

Beh no aspetta... è una tassa sul possesso!

 *Quote:*   

> Cos'è e chi deve pagare
> 
> Chiunque detenga uno o più apparecchi atti o adattabili alla ricezione dei programmi televisivi deve per legge R.D.L.21/02/1938 n.246 pagare il canone di abbonamento TV. Trattandosi di un'imposta sul possesso o sulla detenzione dell'apparecchio, il canone deve essere pagato indipendentemente dall'uso del televisore o dalla scelta delle emittenti televisive.

 

Ogni "abbonamento" è inoltre valido per l'intero nucleo familiare che lo sottoscrive (obbligatoriamente aggiungerei)

 *Quote:*   

> Abbonamenti per uso privato
> 
> Nel caso dell'abbonamento per uso privato il canone è unico e copre tutti gli apparecchi posseduti o detenuti dal titolare nella propria residenza o in abitazioni secondarie, o da altri membri del nucleo familiare risultante dallo stato di familia. Non esistono più i canoni per le seconde case, L. 06/08/1990 n. 223 per le autoradio e per le imbarcazioni da diporto. L.27/12/1997 n. 449
> 
> E' stato inoltre stabilito l'esonero dall'obbligo di pagare il canone di abbonamento alla radio per i detentori di apparecchi radiofonici collocati presso abitazioni private.L. 27/12/1997 n. 449 

 

Fonte: http://www.abbonamenti.rai.it/Ordinari/canone.asp

Quindi per =dvd=...se sei uno studente a Pisa e i tuoi genitori pagano il canone rai a casa loro, puoi tranquillamente avere tutti gli apparati di ricezione che vuoi a casa tua a Pisa a patto ovviamente che tu faccia ancora parte dello stesso nucleo familiare dei tuoi genitori

----------

## mrfree

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Toccando l'antenna di una TV portatile vedo meglio RAI1.
> 
> In quanto antenna rientro nella categoria "apparecchio atto a ricevere segnali televisivi"?

 

Beh io la pulce nell'orecchio dei signori di mamma rai non la metterei... non si sa mai  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi per =dvd=...se sei uno studente a Pisa e i tuoi genitori pagano il canone rai a casa loro, puoi tranquillamente avere tutti gli apparati di ricezione che vuoi a casa tua a Pisa a patto ovviamente che tu faccia ancora parte dello stesso nucleo familiare dei tuoi genitori

 

Si e' vero, hai fatto bene a sottolinearlo perche' un tempo neanche io lo sapevo e avevo quasi rischiato di pagare doppio!

----------

## Danilo

x Comio : nella tua lettera affermi che e' un loro rappresentante.

Sarebbe meglio se lasci tutto nell'incertezza, sorvoli sul televisore (se c'e' o meno) e le motivazioni (non ti tocca dargliele) ma gli chiedi da dove hanno preso informazioni su di te.

1)Il soggetto non ti ha lasciato il numero: li avverti che qualcuno si spaccia per loro dipendente. 

Loro senza prove non possono ammettere che ti accusano di violazioni di legge.

2) Non devi spiegargli perche' non hai il televisore (da come dici non l'hai)

3) Gli puoi chiedere esplicitamente da dove hanno preso il tuo nominativo. Se il trattamento dati e' stato autorizzato o meno. Da marzo, mi sembra, le vecchie autorizzazioni sono state resettate per legge.

4) Gli puoi intimare 15 giorni per darti le informazioni al punto 3 e a cancellarle dal database.

4.1)Sempre se non avete tv in casa...

L'autority ha ricordato che se un nominativo e' su un pubblico elenco (es. elenco telefonico) non significa che lo si possa prendere e spammare: quello che fa la rai da decenni.

Ovvio che ci vuole una raccomandata a/r: una semplice lettara da uno sconosciuto viene immediatamente cestinata.

----------

## =DvD=

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Quindi per =dvd=...se sei uno studente a Pisa e i tuoi genitori pagano il canone rai a casa loro, puoi tranquillamente avere tutti gli apparati di ricezione che vuoi a casa tua a Pisa a patto ovviamente che tu faccia ancora parte dello stesso nucleo familiare dei tuoi genitori

 

Ma noi non l'abbiamo non per paura del canone, ma perche' non la guardiamo   :Smile: 

Mi fa comunque piacere sapere che se per caso venissero possiamo far valere questa cosa del nucleo familiare =D

----------

## Ilvalle

 *Quote:*   

> Anche noi, studenti, domiciliati a bologna non paghiamo il canone in quanto lo pagano i nostri genitori, nella casa di residenza.
> 
> Il bollettino arriva nel momento in cui si cambia la residenza (insieme alla tassa della spazzatura, a carico del padrone al contrario).
> 
> 

 

Anche noi, studenti, domiciliati a bologna non paghiamo il canone in quanto lo pagano gia' i nostri genitori, nella casa di residenza.

Il bollettino arriva nel momento in cui si cambia la residenza (insieme alla tassa della spazzatura, a carico del padrone al contrario).

@comio: Tienici aggiornati cmq   :Smile: 

valle.

----------

## comio

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @comio: Tienici aggiornati cmq  
> 
> valle.

 

Ecco pure... anche se le cose non mi piacciono (al secondo giro di lettere) è arrivata la seguente lettera di cui riporto il testo (omettendo le parti poco significative):

 *RAI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Egregio Signor MANTELLINI LUIGI
> 
> Con riferimetno alla Sua precedente comunicazione Le precisiamo che le informazioni da Lei fornite non sono sufficienti per chiduere la pratica che La riguarda...
> ...

 

La lettere allegata, questa volta ve la riporto tutta perché dopo traggo un paio di conclusioni:

 *RAI - Dichiarazione Sostitutiva dell'atto di notirietà wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alla RAI RADIOTELEVISIONE ITALIANA
> 
> SEDE REGIONALE PER IL PIEMONTE
> ...

 

La RAI alza il tiro e mi pare che stia per fare un passo più grosso della sua gamba. Pretende in questa lettera (nell'allegato che ho riportato) di poter considerare il Canone Rai, come dicono in TV (meglio chiamarlo Tassa di Possesso per dispositivi Atti od Adattabili alla ricezione dei programmi televisivi), come una tassa sulla tecnologia. Se tu hai un PC allora paghi la RAI (inizio a pentirmi a non essere emigrato in Francia...).

Poi, cosa è un decoder digitale? mi pare un po' generica come definizione... sempre meglio di apparati multimediali... volendo anche una enciclopedia è multimediale (testo+foto), che dire del mio sinto-lettore CD? mi fa ascoltare la Radio oltre ai CD quindi multimediale...

Usano a piacimento la definizione di Adattabile, senza definire i criteri. Ricordo che la differenza fra il comodino e la TV non è lo schermo ma il sintonizzatore VHF/UHF.

Io temo questa lettera, perché avrà risvolti catastrofici. Le aziende dovranno pagare il Canone Rai (Tassa di Possesso!!!) per i loro PC nel parco aziendale. Nella mia sala server ho 5 server... devo pagarare la RAI? A casa porto il laptop aziendale... devo pagare per quello?

Il nostro mercato non decolla... ci manca solo la RAI. Ricordate gente che RAI è una S.p.A. che si arroga il diritto di scegliere cosa Tassare...

Ovviamente per chi non crede a quello che ho scritto, posso postare in privato il fax della mail.

Luigi

Inizierò a contattare le associazioni dei consumatori

----------

## =DvD=

Evvai. Se tutti ci chiniamo quelli fanno come gli pare. Almeno alziamo la testa e proviamo a opporci un po'...

----------

## lavish

 *comio wrote:*   

> Inizierò a contattare le associazioni dei consumatori

 

Creado sia l'azione migliore da perseguire.

Interesantissimo questo thread, grazie mille comio! Facci sapere gli sviluppi, ciao!

----------

## comio

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   Inizierò a contattare le associazioni dei consumatori 
> 
> Creado sia l'azione migliore da perseguire.
> 
> Interesantissimo questo thread, grazie mille comio! Facci sapere gli sviluppi, ciao!

 

male che va mi portate gli aranci?

ciao

----------

## xdarma

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *RAI - Dichiarazione Sostitutiva dell'atto di notirietà wrote:*   
> 
> dichiara di non essere in possesso di alcun apparecchio atto od adattabile alla ricezione dei programmi televisivi,
> ...

 

Ma allora se una persona acquista una pistola viene immediatamente messo agli arresti domiciliari perchè la pistola è atta a compiere omicidi?

Serve davvero un Perry Mason per screditarli?

Speriamo che le associazioni dei consumatori si diano una mossa, perché dovrebbe essere stata introdotta la class-action da qualche mese.

Se te la senti di fare il "caso simbolo" ti porto anche la torta con la lima  :-D

----------

## comio

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
>  *RAI - Dichiarazione Sostitutiva dell'atto di notirietà wrote:*   
> 
> dichiara di non essere in possesso di alcun apparecchio atto od adattabile alla ricezione dei programmi televisivi,
> ...

 

Io inizierei a proporre una mattinata davanti alla sede rai...

ciao

----------

## federico

Mi sto facendo l'idea che tutto questo deriva dal fatto che in italia le tasse per intero non sono tutti che le pagano.

Mi spiego, la rai ha strizza che tu io gli dico che non ho nessun televisore e nessuna antenna, e il giorno dopo che dichiaro e firmo la cosa mi compro una scheda tv e la metto nel computer. Nel dubbio loro fanno pagare tutto indistintamente.

Lungi dal dire che questo sia giusto ma stavo cercando di trovare una logica in questo tipo di legge...

----------

## gioi

Da studente (del Politecnico di Torino) ho cambiato 3-4 case ed ogni volta, puntualmente si presentava un tizio della RAI (in realtà dell'URAR TV che è l'agenzia deputata alla riscossione del canone)... che mi intimava di voler visitare la casa alla ricerca di un televisore.  

Sono scortesi ed arroganti... gli ho sempre riso in faccia sbattendogli la porta... una volta uno ha anche provato a mettermi le mani addosso, ma ha fatto una brutta fine... mi ha minacciato che sarebbe venuto con i carabinieri e la guardia di finanza... lo sto ancora aspettando.

Morale: a Torino, dove c'è la sede dell'URAR TV ci provano... tanto sanno che ormai chi non ha la tv ha il computer ecc ecc ed il modo per fregarti soldi per un (dis)servizio pessimo ed inutile lo trovano sempre! Non vi fate intimorire, soprattutto se siete nel giusto!

----------

## thewally

 *comio wrote:*   

> male che va mi portate gli aranci?

 

Te li porto volentieri, ma non credere che siano agrumi siciliani, qui arrivano soltanto quelli spagnoli o greci   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing: 

P.S. : Un grazie per il thread anche da parte mia... molto interessante   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *comio wrote:*   

> male che va mi portate gli aranci?

 

meglio di no, le arancie possono essere usate come pile e quindi per la RAI sono 'apparecchi adattabili alla ricezione dei programmi televisivi', ti farebbero pagare il canone!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ... La preghiamo di volerci cortesemente restituire la dichiarazione sostitutiva di noterità allegata, ...
> ...

 

ok. ma preghino pure. non la vorrai mica restituire davvero la loro   dichiarazione?

 :Cool: 

tra l'altro. quanto hai già speso di raccomandate?

scommetto che le loro sono tutte lettere semplici... che tu non hai mai ricevuto.

----------

## comio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ... La preghiamo di volerci cortesemente restituire la dichiarazione sostitutiva di noterità allegata, ...
> ...

 

ok

anche se facessi finta... ma ti rendi conto per le aziende? chi paga ora il canone del mio laptop? Sperem che cambino la legge in fretta.

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *comio wrote:*   

> Sperem che cambino la legge in fretta.
> 
> 

 

ma la legge non dice che bisogna firmare quello che vogliono loro.

loro ci provano soltanto, sapendo di avere torto.

la legge dovrebbe riconoscere e punire l'arroganza di certi comportamenti.

non mi fanno paura le aziende, che si sanno difendere, ma le povere vecchiette che alla fine pagano lo stesso.

----------

## =DvD=

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> male che va mi portate gli aranci?
> 
> ciao

 

No basta che dimostri di aver fatto frodi fiscali o corruzione, e ti abbuonano anche il canone.

E cmq anche un comodino non e' atto ma e' adattabile alla ricezione, se lo svuoti e ci monti un monitor e un sintonizzatore....

----------

## SteM

Ciao a tutti,

ma se io devo pagare la tassa perchè sono possessore di un computer in quanto attrezzatura della mia professione, posso scaricare la spesa ?

----------

## =DvD=

 *SteM wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ma se io devo pagare la tassa perchè sono possessore di un computer in quanto attrezzatura della mia professione, posso scaricare la spesa ?

 

Se le tasse si scaricano si, altrimenti no.

----------

## cloc3

chissà se tardi.

ecco un po' di supporto organizzato.

----------

## Cazzantonio

sarei curioso di sapere come funziona il "suggellamento" degli apparecchi tv (e anche quelli adattabili come il pc o il comodino immagino)

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> sarei curioso di sapere come funziona il "suggellamento" degli apparecchi tv (e anche quelli adattabili come il pc o il comodino immagino)

 

Fino a qualche anno fa prevedeva che arrivasse, dalla sede RAI di Torino, apposito funzionario che metteva il televisore in un sacco di iuta e lo sigillava. Poi lo potevi mettere in cantina.

Non so se hanno cambiato qualcosa....

----------

## Cazzantonio

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque penso che in tribunale dovrebbe essere dimostrabile che il pc non è "adattabile" alla ricezione di trasmissioni tv   :Rolling Eyes: 

Almeno non più di quanto sia adattabile un comodino   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il fatto è che per "adattarlo" dovrei acquistare delle componenti aggiuntive che sono vitali per la funzione prevista (la scheda con il sintonizzatore).

In pratica quello che ho è solo uno schermo senza sintonizzatore e pertanto inutile per vedere la tv non più di un comodino o un divano.

Dovrei sentire un avvocato ma penso che il dispositivo "adattabile" sia il sintonizzatore (ci posso attaccare uno schermo) piuttosto che lo schermo in se   :Rolling Eyes: 

Lo schermo è una componente più o meno come le stesse viti che lo reggono, il sintonizzatore è il cuore della televisione   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

meglio tardi che mai. qualcuno si è accorto.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

certo che questi abusi sono proprio la vergogna della nazione... se fosse per me questa gente dovrebbe morire di fame.. e continua ad esserci gente che vedi questi 4 fanfaroni... -.-'

----------

## federico

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> certo che questi abusi sono proprio la vergogna della nazione... se fosse per me questa gente dovrebbe morire di fame.. e continua ad esserci gente che vedi questi 4 fanfaroni... -.-'

 

Va bhe comunque qui i problemi si pongono sempre perche' c'e' sempre quello che non paga e obbliga lo stato a seguire una linea dura, perche' io sono sicuro che tra tutti quelli che si dichiarano senza tv ce n'e' una bella fetta che sono evasori conclamati. Occorrerebbe prendersela non solo con RAI, ma anche con tutti quelli che fanno in modo che i cittadini onesti siano sempre mazzullati !!!

----------

## bandreabis

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   certo che questi abusi sono proprio la vergogna della nazione... se fosse per me questa gente dovrebbe morire di fame.. e continua ad esserci gente che vedi questi 4 fanfaroni... -.-' 
> 
> Va bhe comunque qui i problemi si pongono sempre perche' c'e' sempre quello che non paga e obbliga lo stato a seguire una linea dura, perche' io sono sicuro che tra tutti quelli che si dichiarano senza tv ce n'e' una bella fetta che sono evasori conclamati. Occorrerebbe prendersela non solo con RAI, ma anche con tutti quelli che fanno in modo che i cittadini onesti siano sempre mazzullati !!!

 

E i disonesti premiati, aggiungerei.

----------

## djinnZ

Mi sono documentato un poco e la vedo nera.

Legalmente la rai non può far niente per estorcere il canone ma il vessato dai loro tentativi non può fare legalmente niente (di poco costoso) per toglierseli dalle scatole se decidono di ignorare la diffida (e lo possono fare).

L'appiglio è la presenza di un apparato adattabile alla ricezione (anche con una unità USB, lo sappiamo tutti) e la presenza di una antenna TV (e chi si mette a rimuoverla?).

Giocano sul fatto che il costo minimo di un'azione legale è nettamente superiore (4/5 volte) l'importo preteso.

Purtroppo anche citandoli la semplice segnalazione contestuale alla corte dei conti non viene presa in esame ed è così che centinania di enti inutili (per esempio a mio padre arrivava, per omonimia, il bollettino di un ente di bonifica, creato nel ventennio, per dei terreni venduti dal mio bisnonno prima o poco dopo che l'ente stesso fosse costituito. La raccomandata per la diffida mi è costata quanto due mancati pagamenti, a conti fatti.) si mantengono in piedi.

Il problema è che la urar non è neppure propriamente un ente ma solo un'azienda di proprietà dello stato e quindi non è direttamente perseguibile per gli eventuali sprechi, sempre che la corte dei conti dovesse decidere di agire.

Il positivo è che non si azzarderanno mai ad adire loro le vie legali perchè potrebbe rivelarsi un boomerang quindi non hanno il diritto di fare quel che gli pare o chiedere perquisizioni. Qualcosa di simile alle società di cartolarizzazione che assumono la riscossione delle cartelle pazze dell'INPS o delle migliaia di richieste di rimborso per malettia non indennizzabile che sono state spedite nei mesi scorsi (per periodi prescritti, tanto per cambiare).

Il bestiario è infinito e peggiora di anno in anno.

L'unico pericolo è che si rivolgano all'escoradio per il rilevamento delle antenne creando altro genere di rogne in ordine ad eventuali unità wireless ma è un'ipotesi remota, per ora.

Per le aziende è l'ennesima scocciatura ma quando parliamo di un sistema che prevede migliaia di euro di multa se non c'è il cartellino sulla tuta degli operai...

Ormai tutto quello che riguarda il fisco e le pretese di pagamento dell'ammistrazione è tra Kafka e Manzoni (evasore=untore).

@federico

come detto sopra stare attento a dire "è colpa degli evasori". Ormai è solo un'alibi, in primis si dovrebbe dire "quelli cui si consente di evadere", secondo c'è da dire che io ho il televisore, pago il canone (o meglio lo pagano i miei, fosse per me l'avrei già buttato), ma non lo accendo del tutto da almeno due mesi e non guardo una trasmissione rai da almeno dieci anni. Ed anche prima al massimo lo usavo per guardare i film che noleggiavo in VHS. Perchè dovrei pagare il canone?

O meglio ancora, con quale ardire stabilire una tassa di possesso per finanziare attività relative a solo uno degli usi possibili di un bene?

Come istituire la tassa di possesso dell'auto solo per finanziare le autostrade (che pochi usano) mentre le strade normali i cittadini le pagano con le proprie tasse ai comuni. (  :Shocked:  mi sa che non è del tutto un'ipotesi, ho sbagliato esempio)

Se qualcuno si è mai interessato alle tecnologie antesignane dell'attuale wireless si ricorderà che c'erano degli apparati (mai diffusi) ad alta frequenza (2,8 GHz se non erro) per le trasmissioni dati via terra. L'italia ha pagato per anni una sanzione comunitaria (circa 75 miliardi l'anno) perchè metteva delle frequenze dichiarate libere sotto restrizione...

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Va bhe comunque qui i problemi si pongono sempre perche' c'e' sempre quello che non paga ...

 

dopo quelli di djinnZ, mo' ti becchi pure gli strali miei    :Evil or Very Mad:   .

va bene, la legge è legge e bisogna rispettarla comunque.

però questa è almeno una legge innaturale.

Se io pianto un pero nel giardino, e i suoi rami debordano sul marciapiede, non posso di certo chiedere l'obolo ai bambini che si fermano a cogliere i frutti in estate. Le antenne radio sputano segnale da tutti le parti, invadendo i territori privati dei singoli cittadini fino nella camera da letto (che faccio, vado a nanna dentro un sacchetto di alluminio?) e quelli si arrogano il diritto di estorcere dazi con modalità intimidatorie al di fuori di ogni canone di educazione civile, senza scrupolo nel profittare della debolezza psicologica di molte delle loro vittime, spesso anziani o incolti.

no davvero. su queste lettere non riesco a ragionare con toni buonisti.

----------

## federico

E' vero che i meteodi elencati nel link postato riguardante PI sono scorretto, ma qui perdiamo di vista due cose.

La prima e' che e' vero che c'e' chi evade e non e' vero che sono tutti poveri cristi malmenati dalle tasse.

La seconda e' che qui tutti sputano fuoco e fiamme sulle tasse rai e su quelle statali in genere ma senza pensare al fatto che questi soldi servono per far si che esista la televisione (e tutti gli altri servizi) dello stato.

Qualcuno sta gia' dicendo, chissene.

Ma io ci tengo al fatto che esista, perche' quando lasceremo tutto in mano ai privati avremo meno controllo delle notizie, (basti gia' guardare i tg attuali che girano sui canali privati che pubblicizzano talk show, che pubblicizzano grandi fratelli, che sono faziosi in maniera vidente), non avremo la certezza che il segnale televisivo arrivi anche laddove e' sconveniente in termini economici e cose di questo tipo.

Se e' una tassa che serve a far si che tutto questo ci sia, io la pago.

POI, possiamo discutere sul fatto che i soldi siano tanti o siano pochi, che vengono sprecati e che certa gente prende stipendi -allucinanti- alla faccia nostra, e okei, ma dire che la televisione non serve a un cavolo e che non la guarda nessuno (un po' come dire che le autostrade non le usa nessuno, quando abbiamo le autostrade tra le piu' fighe che ho visto in tutta europa) mi pare proprio una sparata.

E poi, non mi pare un gran vanto affermare che non si guarda la televisione nazionale da anni... spero che almeno il giornale lo compriate.

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se e' una tassa che serve a far si che tutto questo ci sia, io la pago.
> 
> 

 

proprio qui è l'inganno. una tassa non può creare uno strumento di comunicazione. nè tanto meno garantire ad esso libertà.

ci vuole una politica.

si è visto con quale prontezza sono rientrati i buoni propositi della tv creative commons di Gentiloni.

ed esistono limiti politici precisi all'indipendenza e alla neutralità della rai che dovrebbero far pensare.

nel topic però, il problema non è affatto non pagare, ma la civiltà del controllo e il rispetto dei diritti altrui, che sono tanto più vilipesi quanto più è labile la giustificazione del tributo.

nota per i mod: questo topic ha una sua storia e un suo significato che ne hanno permesso fino ad ora lo sviluppo autonomo. tuttavia, adesso, il grado dell'ot sta scendendo abbondantemente al confronto di opinioni personali (compresa la mia). ne prendiamo le conseguenze?

----------

## sorchino

 *federico wrote:*   

> E poi, non mi pare un gran vanto affermare che non si guarda la televisione nazionale da anni... spero che almeno il giornale lo compriate.

 

A che pro, scusa?

----------

## federico

 *sorchino wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   E poi, non mi pare un gran vanto affermare che non si guarda la televisione nazionale da anni... spero che almeno il giornale lo compriate. 
> 
> A che pro, scusa?

 

Televisioni e giornali servono per essere a conoscenza dei fatti che accadono nel mondo (e spero che questo non ti sia fatto noto dalle mie parole), visto che i giornali on line o sono scritti da persone di competenza media (vedi punto informatico) o sono riassunti delle notizie che escono sui giornali in forma cartacea (vedi repubblica on line o corriere on line o simili)

Comunque non rispondero' ulteriormente a domande di questa portata, se ritenete di essere sufficientemente informati, siamo a posto cosi, dormiro' sereno anche questa notte perche' me lo aspettavo che qualche furbacchione sarebbe uscito tentando di sollevare questo punto.

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

> me lo aspettavo che qualche furbacchione sarebbe uscito ...

 

non te la prendere  :Smile:  .

tu hai una posizione franca e puoi sostenerla apertamente, senza necessariamente fare riferimento a schieramenti o fazioni che non hanno ragione di esistere.

sul tema dell'informazione partecipavo a una discussione recente proprio negli ultra-ot (dove presto saremo schiaffati di santa ragione   :Laughing:  ).

personalmente considero la rai (tra le tante) come una fonte utile di informazione e, più in generale, uno strumento di comunicazione, ma non me la sento, in tutta coscienza, di associare troppo direttamente ad essa l'ineluttabilità del canone come struttura accoppiata indissolubilmente.

sulla stessa autorevolezza di giornali (che leggiamo, almeno ogni tanto, non dubitare) e tv c'è molto da dire, e non necessariamente a livello di chiacchera. riferiamoci, ad esempio, agli ultimi libri di Massimo Mucchetti, "Il baco del Corriere" e "Licenziare i padroni?", dove la tematica è abbondantemente sviluppata in un contesto che non può ridursi a schematismi banali, oppure riflettiamo adeguatamente su certi passi di "Gomorra", dove si trovano alcune  considerazioni importanti sulla funzione dei giornali locali.

superfluo, inoltre, portare l'esempio di Wikipedia, per capire cosa può essere veramente l'informazione quando si alimenta in un contesto di libertà e indipendenza concreti. allora, perché dire che la competenza dei giornalisti di Punto-Informatico debba essere inferiore a quella degli altri? nel settore nostro, rai e corriere li batte di tre incollature.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *federico wrote:*   

> La prima e' che e' vero che c'e' chi evade e non e' vero che sono tutti poveri cristi malmenati dalle tasse.
> 
> La seconda e' che qui tutti sputano fuoco e fiamme sulle tasse rai e su quelle statali in genere ma senza pensare al fatto che questi soldi servono per far si che esista la televisione (e tutti gli altri servizi) dello stato.

 

Liberissimi... tuttavia devono garantire anche la libertà di non usufruire del servizio che pure è distribuito su tutto il territorio nazionale senza controllo.

Avrebbe molto più senso una soluzione tipo "sky" (paghi se la vuoi).

 *Quote:*   

> Ma io ci tengo al fatto che esista, perche' quando lasceremo tutto in mano ai privati avremo meno controllo delle notizie, (basti gia' guardare i tg attuali che girano sui canali privati che pubblicizzano talk show, che pubblicizzano grandi fratelli, che sono faziosi in maniera vidente)

 Appunto, tu avresti piacere... io ad esempio considero la televisione un mezzo di comunicazione obsoleto e fascista (ora dimmi che il tg2 è superpartes per favore... siamo quasi ai livelli del tg4! Il tg La7 invece non è malvagio... quasi al livello del tg3 che però ha anche i tg regionali).

 *Quote:*   

> Se e' una tassa che serve a far si che tutto questo ci sia, io la pago.

 A me spaventa un po' il fatto che tutto questo esista invece... perché dovrei pagare anche io per il fatto di avere un pc? E se (legittimamente) non pago perché devo essere continuamente stressato e passare da criminale?

----------

## djinnZ

Rispondo un pochino a tutti facendo notare una cosa:

le tasse di possesso sono nate per finanziare le infrastrutture per la fruizione di un determinato bene. E esiste una chiara divisione tra tasse ed imposte, le prime sono finalizzate, pago la tassa per avere un servizio direttamente connesso. Purtroppo pare che sia uno sport nazionale tra i giornalisti specializzati e non intorbidarde le acque.

La tassa di possesso sull'auto serve a finanziare la costruzione delle strade che sono indispensabili al veicolo. Questo è un esempio di tassa (peccato che sia anche usata per finanziare la polstrada ed il sistema estorsivo degli autovelox ma figurati se trovi un giudice che li condanna per distrazione di fondi, come sarebbe giusto) propriamente detta.

La tassa di possesso sul televisore seve a finanziare un ente parassita come la rai che certo non è l'unica possibilità di impiegare il bene in oggetto. Se servisse che so a pagare il conto dei ripetitori, aperti a chiunque voglia usarli, per ogni frequenza, allora avrebbe una ragion d'essere. Così com'è è solo un'estorsione.

Se il servizio pubblico fosse limitato all'informazione e non prevedesse forma alternative di finanziamento (la pubblicità e gli sponsor) forse si potrebbe parlare di una necessità diffusa e sarebbe giustificabile.

Non mi pare che ci siano le condizioni per poterlo affermare.

Una cosa della quale non si parla mai correttamente è la resa delle tasse. Considerando il costo dell'infrastruttura di riscossione ogni tassa rende allo stato molto meno dell'introito nominale e ci sono innumerevoli esempi di tasse che invece di portare denaro nelle casse ne sottraggono o comunque, a conti fatti, non portano che pochi spiccioli.

L'evasione: se tutti pagassero le tasse...

Ogni volta sento questa cavolata perdo le staffe, sarà perchè non sono un comune cittadino ma uno specialista del settore che non può essere ingannato da proclami e generalizzazioni. Il sistema è lo stesso della caccia agli untori descritto da Manzoni. Tutti sono responsabili del contagio ma si deve trovare un capro espiatorio per mantenere il controllo invece di risolvere il problema.

L'evasione è un mito, le cifre che snocciolano sono solo menzogne. Non ho tempo e non mi pare il luogo per darne dimostrazione ma è così.

----------

## sorchino

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Televisioni e giornali servono per essere a conoscenza dei fatti che accadono nel mondo (e spero che questo non ti sia fatto noto dalle mie parole), visto che i giornali on line o sono scritti da persone di competenza media (vedi punto informatico) o sono riassunti delle notizie che escono sui giornali in forma cartacea (vedi repubblica on line o corriere on line o simili)
> 
> 

 

Dici che punto informatico offre competenza media nel campo informatico.

Sapresti citarmi un quotidiano migliore a riguardo?

Per il resto basta non limitarsi ad una sola fonte, visto che informandoti su internet hai praticamente infinite fonti da cui attingere, che siano italiane, straniere, opinioni di un tizio su un blog, una wikipedia o quello che vuoi.

Sull'attendibilita` di telegiornali e giornali hanno gia` detto altri.

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque non rispondero' ulteriormente a domande di questa portata, se ritenete di essere sufficientemente informati, siamo a posto cosi, dormiro' sereno anche questa notte perche' me lo aspettavo che qualche furbacchione sarebbe uscito tentando di sollevare questo punto.

 

Ah, pure io continuo a dormir sereno senza sentirmi obbligato ad accendere la tv.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> L'evasione è un mito, le cifre che snocciolano sono solo menzogne. Non ho tempo e non mi pare il luogo per darne dimostrazione ma è così.

 

Scusa, ma considerando la tangibile esistenza di paradisi fiscali, la volontà di alcuni che ha portato alla depenalizzazione del falso in bilancio, e non ultimo, il (mi pare ) miliardo evaso da un tipo a milano (notizia di ieri sera), o circostanzi la tua affermazione, oppure il tuo è solo fud.

P.S.: intorbidire, non intorbidare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## comio

Una cosa che mi turba (e credo che rai sarebbe anche denunciabile): perché parlano di "Abbonamento RAI", "Un ABBONATO rai ha sempre un posto in prima fila", quando si dovrebbe parlare di "TASSA DI POSSESSO" di sistemi audiovisivi?

pubblicità ingannevole.

ciao

----------

## Frez

Secondo me dovrebbero abolire il canone e sostenere la RAI come qualsiasi altro servizio dello stato, sempre che di servizio si tratti.

Nessuno si fa dei problemi quando lo stato sostiene che so ... i servizi sociali, pur non usufruendone. Chi non ha figli non chiede di pagare meno tasse perché non ha familiari che usufruiscono del servizio scolastico, no ?

E allora se veramente la rai é un servizio allora tutti devono sostenerne il peso economico. Una tassa sul possesso di apparecchi atti o adattabili è brutta, sa quasi di ius primae noctis ... ha un sapore "medievale", se vogliamo.

Però che almeno sia effettivamente un servizio: tg liberi (e non uffici stampa dei vari partiti), e niente pubblicità. Direte <<ma la pubblicità serve per aiutare il sostegno economico e far pagare meno il canone>>.

Beh in parte é vero, ma finché continueranno a pagare somme assurde a chi ha solamente il culo di indovinare in quale scatola si trovi la scritta "300000EURO" non mi devono rompere con la richiesta di soldi e pubblicità. Cavolo ma dategli meno soldi no ? Hanno idea di quanta fatica costi guadagnarsi 300mila euro ? A chi li guadagna lavorando si intende. Vederli regalare così fa solo incavolare.

Volete stipendiare a 6 cifre i vari pippibaudi ? bravi. e ad un dottore (per rimanere in tema di servizio pubblico) che ti salva la vita quanto dovremmo dare ?

Io capisco che pippo baudo gli organizzi il festival (bleah) e gli faccia guadagnare un sacco di soldi. Proprio come un calciatore (bravo quanto volete, ma che fondamentalmente "gioca" e "tira calci") fa funzionare un sistema in cui circolano miliardi.

Ma allora come si calcola uno stipendio ? In base a quanto sei bravo e al mazzo che ti fai ? o in base ai soldi che fai guadagnare, magari inserito in un sistema dove il cittadino alla fin fine è costretto a pagare qualcosa che non gli serve ? che non ha chiesto ?

Il primo metodo produce un paese dove mi piacerebbe vivere.

Il secondo metodo invece porta al paese di Moggi.

Noi a pagare cose che non ci servono e loro a stipendiare miliardi giocatori, costruttori, amministratori di alitalia ... tanto poi vengono a chiederci il canone.

E allora, se proprio devo pagare, vorrei avere la possibilità di scegliere, e scelgo di non sputtanare soldi con contratti miliardari per produrre minchiate come il festival o il gioco delle scatole.

O meglio, fatele, ma non fatecele pagare come se fossero opere divine.

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa, ma considerando la tangibile esistenza di paradisi fiscali, la volontà di alcuni che ha portato alla depenalizzazione del falso in bilancio, e non ultimo, il (mi pare ) miliardo evaso da un tipo a milano (notizia di ieri sera), o circostanzi la tua affermazione, oppure il tuo è solo fud.
> 
> 

 

Le cifre che snocciolano sono solo delle proiezioni probabilistiche sulla base di un non meglio specificato campione.

Come possono sostenere che l'evasione si attesta su 1000 miliardi?

O si rifanno ad un "campione" la cui rappresentatività è sempre discutibile (come puoi stabilire a priori quanto guadagna in media un singolo cittadino?) o si rifanno ai dati di contestazione degli organi di controllo. In entrambi i casi ipotizzare a partire da quei dati è un controsenso (ma si guardano bene dal chiarirlo).

Per non dire che nel cumulo delle evasioni accertate ci mettono anche quell'enorme numero di contestazioni e multe che non saranno mai pagate perchè effettivamente non dovute (mai pensato che la finanza può sbagliare? Mi risulta ancora che siano comuni mortali che svolgono un lavoro.).

Dato che è il mio lavoro so bene come funziona e l'unico denominatore comune degli ultimi 25 anni di governi (quindi non ne assolvo nessuno) è stato snocciolare cifre "inventate" per giustificare la necessità di strumenti repressivi ed assurdi quali parametri e redditometro (sulla base di quel che hai stabilisco il tuo reddito, è il sistema gabellare in uso nel medioevo). Per non dire del continuo ingigantirsi dell'apoparato di riscossione e verifica.

Il discorso è eccessivamente lungo e complesso per poterlo chiarire in un singolo post.

Poi c'è lo strano modo di colpevolizzare apertamente (attuale) od assolvere apriorisiticamente (il precedente) gli autonomi senza mai voler tener conto che l'attuale sistema, soprattutto per l'iva, trova sempre nell'utente finale il vero evasore.

Facciamo un conticino:

vai dal dentista che ti dice che per un piombare un dente vuole 100 euro o 500 con fattura. Chi è il maggior evasore? Non il dentista e vediamo perchè:

Su 100 euro sicuramente ce ne saranno 75 di costo del materiale ed ammortamento delle attrezzature e 25 di guadagno netto. Su 500 saranno 50 di costo (perchè c'è l'iva sui materiali che bada bene è già stata pagata in massima parte non dal dentista ma dai suoi fornitori e dovrebbe ricadese sull'utente finale) e 450 di ricavo lordo di cui il 75% va allo stato (perchè a 500 euro a piombatura se ne fai due al giorno arrivi alla massima fascia di reddito). Quindi il dentista ha rinunciato ad una fetta del suo ricavo che sarebbe di 110 euro all'incirca. Visto che essere nella massima fascia gli toglie anche altro altro vediamo che tutto sommato stiamo allo stesso guadagno. Ma tu che ti sei fatto sistemare il dente hai "risparmiato" ben 400 euro di cui venticinque, bada bene, non sono neppure tuoi ma erano stati pagati dai fornitori del tuo medico.

Questo non lo si dice mai.

Invece si dice al tuo dentista: Dato che hai lo studio che costa tanto, la casa che costa tanto (a prezzi di listino che per simili cose non hanno alcun fondamento o sono assolutamente irrisori, secondo la zona) noi presumiamo che tu non ricavi meno di 500mila euro all'anno e quindi paga 375000 euro di tasse.

La trappola immediata è nel fatto che il dentista non potrà più fare sconti (o ci rimette), non potrà più pensare di fare interventi gratis ad amici e colleghi ma il peggio è che viene stabilito il suo tenore di vita, perchè se vive alla grande e si compra la ferrari le tasse lo spazzeranno via, se pensa di risparmiare poi gli chiederanno da dove vengono quei soldi e glieli tolgono lo stesso. Va da se che il dentista del mitico paesino sperduto nell'entroterra siciliano viene tartassato e costretto a pagare per reddititi che non ha mentre il furbo con lo studio al centro di roma viene premiato perchè gli basta rientrare nei parametri per essere a posto.

Oltre a creare ripercussioni come il pauroso aumento del prezzo degli immobili (ciò che 10 anni fa costava 200 milioni oggi costa 400mila euro) e distruggere l'autonomia finanziaria (ovvero la capacità di resistere ad un licenziamento od un periodo critico) portandola di fatto a zero (trasformando gli italiani in un popolo di schiavi salariati).

Non voglio andare oltre perchè mi rendo conto che più che OT.

Ritornando al discorso iniziale invece c'è sempre da dire che di quei circa 100 euro che la rai estorce non vogliono mai dire quanti ne usano realmente (ed una stima probabile potrebbe essere della metà) e quanti pagano invece lo stipendio ad ispettori ed affini.

La stessa cosa delle strade dove si spende di più per polizia (che per metodo ormai conta solo l'eccesso di velocità sia come violazione che come causa di sinistro) e mezzi di controllo fantascientifici (sensori di pressione, radar) che non per migliorare le strade.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Le cifre che snocciolano sono solo delle proiezioni probabilistiche sulla base di un non meglio specificato campione.

 Non vorrei scardinare la tua concezione del mondo ma la statistica E' UNA SCIENZA! (esatta nel limite di campione molto grande... ora conta che siamo una cinquantina di milioni...)

 *Quote:*   

> Come possono sostenere che l'evasione si attesta su 1000 miliardi?

 Forse sparano un po' a caso come te... tuttavia, siccome i bilanci di uno stato sono decisamente complessi, suppongo abbiano al soldo degli esperti che fanno i conti per loro... sennò dubito riuscirebbero a fare anche solo una finanziaria... saremmo a gambe all'aria da tempo...

 *Quote:*   

> come puoi stabilire a priori quanto guadagna in media un singolo cittadino?

 Con studi statistici... per esempio anche analizzando i consumi e il tenore di vita medio.

 *Quote:*   

> Per non dire che nel cumulo delle evasioni accertate ci mettono anche quell'enorme numero di contestazioni e multe che non saranno mai pagate perchè effettivamente non dovute (mai pensato che la finanza può sbagliare? Mi risulta ancora che siano comuni mortali che svolgono un lavoro.)

 Voglio sperare che siano una  percentuale minima rispetto al totale... se mi dici che una grossa percentuale di provvedimenti è sbagliata significa che abbiamo un sistema ENORMEMENTE inefficente... molto più di quanto ci saremmo aspettati pure abitando in italia. Se è per questo ci sono anche medici che sbagliano ma ancora mi sento sicuro nel farmi curare da loro...

 *Quote:*   

> Dato che è il mio lavoro so bene come funziona

 Cosa? Dubito tu lavori nel campo degli studi statistici.

 *Quote:*   

> Poi c'è lo strano modo di colpevolizzare apertamente (attuale) od assolvere apriorisiticamente (il precedente) gli autonomi senza mai voler tener conto che l'attuale sistema, soprattutto per l'iva, trova sempre nell'utente finale il vero evasore.

 In questo c'è qualche verità... 

 *Quote:*   

> vai dal dentista che ti dice che per un piombare un dente vuole 100 euro o 500 con fattura. Chi è il maggior evasore? Non il dentista e vediamo perchè:

 Esempio esagerato... comunque i fatti sono due: Il dentista non è un samaritano che assume atteggiamenti potenzialmente lesivi per lui allo scopo di far risparmiare noi. Inoltre se fa un discorso del genere è un criminale e pertanto va denunciato. Punto. Se accetti un patto del genere non stai risparmiando i tuoi soldi ma li stai rubando alla collettività.

 *Quote:*   

> noi presumiamo che tu non ricavi meno di 500mila euro all'anno e quindi paga 375000 euro di tasse.

 Cazzo che guadagni... temo prendano molto meno (ho un cugino dentista... se vuoi chiedo, tuttavia non lo vedo girare in ferrari).

Senti conosco un po' di gente nel ramo (persone  oneste... nessuno di loro si sognerebbe di rubare un centesimo allo stato) e non mi pare si siano mai lamentati in un senso o in un'altro... vivono bene, pagano le loro tasse e fanno i loro (lauti, anche se non enormi come sostieni te) guadagni. Forse stai esagerando delle cose.

 *Quote:*   

> se vive alla grande e si compra la ferrari le tasse lo spazzeranno via

 Poverino... provo compassione per lui... dai su facciamo una legge per difendere i poveri amanti della ferrari...

 *Quote:*   

> se pensa di risparmiare poi gli chiederanno da dove vengono quei soldi e glieli tolgono lo stesso

 Mi sorge un dubbio... di che stato stiamo parlando? Dell'Italia? No vero... probabilmente c'è un equivoco.

 *Quote:*   

> Non voglio andare oltre perchè mi rendo conto che più che OT.

 Si siamo parecchio OT ma non potevo resistere dal rispondere a tali immotivate accuse e tali esagerati allarmismi... Inoltre non tollero, dal punto di vista di etica personale, che si inciti, anche se indirettamente, a non pagare le tasse. Se uno non paga le tasse sta rubando anche a me e io da bravo fiorentino odio passare da bischero.

I soldi del canone vanno alla Rai, quindi se non li paghi ci rimette solo la rai (ed eventualmente i suoi dipendenti... ma non allarghiamo esageratamente il discorso). Le tasse che vanno allo stato sono soldi di tutti, pertanto se non li paghi ci rimettiamo tutti. Poi si può discutere, dati alla mano, di come sia più efficiente spenderli o di quanti se ne possono risparmiare, ma in ogni caso li devi pagare tutti.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Le cifre che snocciolano sono solo delle proiezioni probabilistiche sulla base di un non meglio specificato campione. Non vorrei scardinare la tua concezione del mondo ma la statistica E' UNA SCIENZA! (esatta nel limite di campione molto grande... ora conta che siamo una cinquantina di milioni...)

 

Non mi va di buttare benzina sul fuoco ma mi pare che la cinquantina di milioni sia il totale di abitanti, non il campione.

Se il campione che hanno scelto sia abbastanza ampio o sufficientemente rappresentativo è una questione soggettiva ma dubito che il campione corrisponda a tutta la popolazione.

Inoltre se il calcolo dell'evasione avviene come il calcolo da parte delle major della cifra "persa" a causa della pirateria allora siamo a cavallo.

Non voglio assolutamente incitare o giustificare l'evasione, fosse per me sottoporrei gli evasori fiscali alla castrazione chimica e li esporrei al pubblico ludibrio ma mi sorge il legittimo dubbio su come siano calcolate o valutate le cifre ritenute mancanti a causa dell'evasione.

----------

## randomaze

E' solo una mia opinione oppure l'argomento "[OT] La RAI pretende il pagamento della tassa sul PC" si é esaurito? Perché nel caso chiudo il topic visto che sta andando ben oltre il discorso iniziale.

Se così non fosse allora sarebbe il caso di ritornare IT, non mi sembra il posto per dialogare sui parametri di calcolo dell'evasione fiscale.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> mi sorge il legittimo dubbio su come siano calcolate o valutate le cifre ritenute mancanti a causa dell'evasione.

 Sono più che daccordo, tuttavia in questo caso dovremmo conoscere le basi su cui sono state calcolate per dire qualcosa. Difficilmente posso provare, o falsificare, qualcosa che non conosco non ti pare?

Se uno vuole informarsi penso che, con difficoltà, si possa reperire qualche informazione. Senza nessuna informazione mettere in dubbio o confermare tali cifre è un mero esercizio di retorica.

----------

## gioi

Tempo fa (sarà stata una decina di anni fa), l'istat calcolava in base al prodotto interno lordo una stima dei "consumi", ovvero di quanto denaro la gente investiva in generi di prima e varia necessità... e tale calcolo veniva riportato su un quotidiano (ora non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma mi pare si trattasse del sole24ore)

Se non ricordo male si trattava di 4 milioni di lire procapite all'anno, che per 50 milioni di Italiani (allora) dava qualcosa come 200.000 Miliardi di lire. Sottraendo da questa cifra l'aliquota minima per l'iva (il 4% se non erro) si otteneva l'ammontare (teorico) minimo di Iva che lo stato avrebbe dovuto incassare (ammesso che quei soldi fossero destinati tutti ed esclusivamente a generi di prima necessità)...

Risultò che quell'anno lo stato aveva incamerato crica 700 milioni di lire in più rispetto alla stima...

E questo senza contare aziende, enti pubblici ecc ecc

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E' solo una mia opinione oppure l'argomento "[OT] La RAI pretende il pagamento della tassa sul PC" si é esaurito? Perché nel caso chiudo il topic visto che sta andando ben oltre il discorso iniziale.

 

----------

